# Birmingham, Northern Alabama?



## skifree86 (Aug 22, 2007)

Law school student and new to the area - what an anxiety provoking shock. I saw a group forming in the Atlanta area but wanted to know if there were any other people from Alabama in here. I don't think there are many people around with social anxiety at all.


----------



## floyd_bellsouth (Apr 10, 2005)

I haven't been on here in a while, but I just saw your post. I live in central alabama, and I have been going to a clinic in birmingham for my SA and counseling for divorce. The clinic is Wellspring Christian Clinic. They also have support group meetings.

Jason


----------



## nothing_original (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi!
I live in Decatur and I am looking into starting a support group in my area. PM me if you might be interested.


----------

